# Powerbook G4 lent



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

Salut à vous !

Cela fait maintenant  presque deux ans que j'ai mon powerbook 15,4' 1,67Ghz, et pas de problème j'en suis amplement satisfait.

Je suis encore qu'un novice dans le monde mac, et je ne bidouille pas trop, peur de faire des bétises (j'en ai déjà fait beaucoup sur PC alors...)

Et voilà que depuis quelque temps je trouve qu'il est devenu assez lent, pour le démarrage, pendant la naviguation sur le net... et en utilisation.

De quoi cela peut il venir ? que dois je faire ?
Je vais aller voir pour acheter une barrette de 1Go de ram, ce qui me fera 1,512 Go au total.

Est ce que ça vient que j'utilise le wifi, plutôt que la connexion réseau ethernet ?

en vous remerciant d'avance

Ludo


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> Salut à vous !





ludhol a dit:


> Cela fait maintenant  presque deux ans que j'ai mon powerbook 15,4' 1,67Ghz, et pas de problème j'en suis amplement satisfait.
> []
> Et voilà que depuis quelque temps je trouve qu'il est devenu assez lent, pour le démarrage, pendant la naviguation sur le net... et en utilisation.



Un petit nettoyage de ta bécane s'impose ce sujet revient souvent, fais une recherche avec le mot clé "Onyx".


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

d'acoord, je vais voir.

Mais c'est facile à utiliser ? je ne voudrais pas refaire toutes le bétises que j'ai pu faire sur mes anciens PC.
Onyx, c'est bien un petit logiciel en anglais à télécharger... ?? exite t il en français ?

Et si je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque et que je fais vérifier le disque ça marche aussi ?

Je n'ai pas fait de backup, et pour le moment je n'en ai pas la possibilité.


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> d'acoord, je vais voir.
> 
> Mais c'est facile &#224; utiliser ? je ne voudrais pas refaire toutes le b&#233;tises que j'ai pu faire sur mes anciens PC.
> Onyx, c'est bien un petit logiciel en anglais &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger... ?? exite t il en fran&#231;ais ?
> ...




Onyx (dont le d&#233;veloppeur est un &#233;minent membre des forums) est un logiciel disponible &#233;galement en Fran&#231;ais. Faut un peut y mettre du sien quand m&#234;me&#8230; :mouais: 

Si ton ordinateur d&#233;marre et qu'il ne "gratte pas", c'est qu'il doit fonctionner &#224; peu pr&#232;s correctement&#8230;

Pour la backup, autant dire que tes donn&#233;es sont mortes si tu n'as pas au moins une sauvegarde de celle-ci sur un support&#8230; Bon c'est un peu raide comme explication mais tu sais &#224; quoi t'en tenir&#8230;


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

qu'est ce que tu entend par "si mon ordi ne gratte pas " ?

si je comprend bien, onyx fait un peu le vide ? donc je risque de perdre toutes mes données en l'utilisant.

et en rajoutant simplement de la ram, est ce que ça l'aiderait à mieux marcher ?


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu entend par "si mon ordi ne gratte pas " ?


Qu'il est prêt à lâcher



ludhol a dit:


> si je comprend bien, onyx fait un peu le vide ? donc je risque de perdre toutes mes données en l'utilisant.


Non sérieusement, as-tu cliqué sur le lien que je t'ai donné? :mouais: 
En voici un autre  



ludhol a dit:


> et en rajoutant simplement de la ram, est ce que ça l'aiderait à mieux marcher ?


Joker :sick:


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu entend par "si mon ordi ne gratte pas " ?



Ben si tu poses cette question, c'est certainement qu'il ne gratte pas.

Mais bon, j'esp&#232;re pour toi que tu fais des sauvegardes.

La lenteur peut venir de beaucoup de choses; la multiplication des installations effectu&#233;es, le volume de donn&#233;es occup&#233;es sur le disque dur, l'absence ou plut&#244;t l'insuffisance de maintenances, des nouvelles applications tr&#232;s demandeuses en ressources, celles qui s'ouvrent au d&#233;marrage, certains sites internet, l'usure du mat&#233;riel, etc....

Avant d'envisager de rajouter une barrette, installe le widget iStat Pro, et regarde l'&#233;volution de swap au fil de ton utilisation...


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

512 de ram ce n'est pas si mal. Si la ram ne suffit pas, il va compenser en utilisant d'avantage ton disque dur, il va "gratter", une opération qui ralenti ton ordi. Un peu de ménage s'impose, Onyx effectivement fonctionne bien. Souvent, ce sont les logiciels qui ralentissent, surtout ceux qui fonctionnent tout le temps, comme Norton. Ou encore des versions plus lourdes de ce que tu utilisais déjà.


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas ce que l'on voulait dire par "gratter"...


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Pour la sauvegarde, c'est facile d'au moins utiliser une clé usb pour les dossiers essentiels. C'est certain que 300 gig de vidéo, ce n'est pas l'idéal.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Je sais, mais il faut parfois expliquer quand la personne signale qu'elle ne comprend pas le terme.


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

Nan, "gratter", cela veut dire que le disque dur va bientôt lâcher, et qu'il va falloir le changer. C'est que voulait dire Takamaka...

Ca fait un bruit tellement inhabituel que Ludhol s'en serait aperçu, si c'était le cas.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

J'avoue, j'ai mal lu.

Perso, j'entends plus souvent le terme gratter pour dire que l'ordi compense en utilisant le disque dur. Je vais faire attention à ce terme dans ce forum. 
désolé.


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que ce terme "gratter" est un peu ambigüe; on peut aussi l'employer dans ce sens. Mais alors il ne veut plus dire la même chose. Tout dépend du contexte de la discussion...


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

rephilos a dit:


> J'avoue, j'ai mal lu.
> 
> Perso, j'entends plus souvent le terme gratter pour dire que l'ordi compense en utilisant le disque dur. Je vais faire attention à ce terme dans ce forum.
> désolé.


Pas de souci, c'est déjà super de participer!


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

je viens d'installer I stat pro  comme conseiller et voyez par vous même les experts, ce qui cloche !!

normalement elle est en pièce jointe


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Ouais, je me suis fait avoir car il s'inquiétait aussi de son manque de ram. Mais c'est sûr que si le disque gratte, (j'entends le plus souvent accroche) le problème est de ce côté.


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> je viens d'installer I stat pro  comme conseiller et voyez par vous même les experts, ce qui cloche !!
> 
> normalement elle est en pièce jointe


Si tu veux un compte-rendu de ce qui se passe sur ta machine, tu peux également utiliser le "moniteur d'activité" Ca te donnera une idée précise des ressources utilisées par chaque processus


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

Bah là, je ne vois rien qui cloche. Il faudra surveiller la colonne MEMORY au fil du temps, et voir si du swap apparait et dans quelle proportion.

iStat n'est manifestement pas capable de détecter tes ventilateurs, par contre.

Ceci dit, et si possible, évite d'avoir autant de widget ouverts...


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

ok,

maintenant j'ai installé onyx.

Qu'est ce que je peux faire, pour vérifier mon ordi sans risquer de perdre mes données.

(j'espère en être assez loin de devoir tout réinstaller !!) de toute façon, je n'ai pas les disques sur moi, donc ça me limite vite !


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> ok,
> 
> maintenant j'ai install&#233; onyx.
> 
> ...


Fais une petite "r&#233;paration des autorisations" et offre lui une barette de 1giga.
Ca devrait bien se passer.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

ouais, autant de widget ouvert, ça bouffe du cpu. Ton image de fond est-elle très lourde, ça influence aussi. 

Quel modèle de Powerbook as-tu? est-il venu avec le Tiger?


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

J'ai un Powerbook G4 15,4' livré d'origine avec tiger, et est maintenant en version 10.4.8
processeur 1,67GHz et 512 Mo DDR2 SDRAM.


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

Tu cliques sur Automation, puis ex&#233;cuter (N.B.:au lancement d'OnyX, tu acceptes les v&#233;rifications propos&#233;es).

Par contre, il y a un autre truc qui n'est pas bon et qui peut provoquer des ralentissements, c'est d'avoir autant de fichiers sur le bureau. C'est flagrant quand on voit ta capture d'&#233;cran. Il faudrait essayer de ranger un peu tout &#231;a dans ton dossier utilisateur.

Tu peux &#233;galement d&#233;marrer sur le DVD d'installation, lancer l'utilitaire de disque, et v&#233;rifier/r&#233;parer le disque dur.


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

> Tu cliques sur Automation, puis exécuter.
> 
> Par contre, il y a un autre truc qui n'est pas bon et qui peut provoquer des ralentissements, c'est d'avoir autant de fichiers sur le bureau. C'est flagrant quand on voit ta capture d'écran. Il faudrait essayer de ranger un peu tout ça dans ton dossier utilisateur.



OUi, je vais ranger pour le bureau !!

Par contre pour lancer Automation, je laisse tout ce qui est coché par défaut ? je ne risque de rien perdre niveau données ?


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

C'est bon, si tu avais eu un modèle plus ancien et tu étais passé à Tiger, c'est sûr que tous ces widgets auraient ralenti ton ordi.

As-tu fait des nouvelles installations?


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

non j'ai fait la dernière mise à jour d'itunes, mais sinon rien de particulier.

Donc je peux lancer exécuter dans Onyx / Automation avec les paramètres par défauts sans rien risquer de perdre des données ?

Les icones du dock il faut aussi limiter le nombre ?


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> OUi, je vais ranger pour le bureau !!
> 
> Par contre pour lancer Automation, je laisse tout ce qui est coch&#233; par d&#233;faut ? je ne risque de rien perdre niveau donn&#233;es ?



Oui, tiens t'en &#224; ce qui est coch&#233; par d&#233;faut.

Th&#233;oriquement, c'est tr&#232;s peu probable de perdre des donn&#233;es. Mais tu es suppos&#233; avoir fait une sauvegarde pr&#233;alable, donc attention.



Je ne crois pas que les ic&#244;nes du dock influencent quoi que ce soit...


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

ludhol a dit:


> non j'ai fait la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour d'itunes, mais sinon rien de particulier.
> 
> Donc je peux lancer ex&#233;cuter dans Onyx / Automation avec les param&#232;tres par d&#233;fauts sans rien risquer de perdre des donn&#233;es ?


Oui, hormis le fait que c'est le "bordel" sur ton bureau, tu as l'air plut&#244;t prudent. Donc, il ne doit pas avoir trop de boulettes&#8230;



ludhol a dit:


> Les icones du dock il faut aussi limiter le nombre ?


Alors l&#224;, tu poses une colle. 


edit: grill&#233; par Divoli. Qui a dit bizarre?


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Bof, je me demande surtout comment du te retrouve! Sinon, pour ma part, je me préoccupe du dock seulement quand l'ordi est à la limite de supporter la version Os. 

Au moins, toutes les applications ne sont pas ouvertes. Quand ma blonde passe, tout est ouvert. Je n'arrive pas à lui faire comprendre que les Apps ne se ferment pas comme sur son PC.


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2007)

Il y a quand même une chose dont il faut être conscient; c'est  que le disque dur peut lâcher à tout moment, pour des raisons mécaniques. Donc si tu tiens à tes données, de toute façon fais une sauvegarde.


----------



## takamaka (21 Août 2007)

rephilos a dit:


> Quand ma blonde passe, tout est ouvert. []


La braguette ca se ferme


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

C'est ce que je m'ennuis, de ne pas avoir deux DD sur mon portable. C'est tellement facile d'avoir au moins tout en double.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> La braguette ca se ferme



Ouais, lol! Je n'aime pas être un utilisateur unique, alors je ne barre pas tout.


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

Bon, c'est fait.
J'ai aussi viré ou plutôt rangé une bonne partie de ce que j'avais sur le buro.

J'ai redémarrer comme Onyx l'avait demandé, mais je n'ai pas trouver que ça démarrait plus vite. Mais je pense que c'est comme quand on installe un nouveau logiciel et qu'il demande de démarrer, il doit faire des mise à jour pendant le premier redémarrage ce qui fait que c'est plus long !

on verra au prochaine redémarrage !

Sinon pour une barrette de 1Go faut compter combien ?
J'étais passer chez Mac à Mulhouse et ils m'ont dit 70  ça vous parait correct ?
Je suis allé la bas, car encore sous garanti apple care, donc si eux (ils sont centre agréé) touchent à la machine normalement la garanite ne bouge pas, contrairement si je le fais moi même.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Moi, on ne m'a jamais reproché d'avoir installé de la ram moi-même.


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

mais au niveau tarif, ça vous semble correcte ? (s'il n'y a pas de main d'oeuvre !!)

Et sur mac, ça ne pose pas de problème come sur les pc si on n'a pas un multiple 512 Mo > 1024 Mo > 2048 Mo.

Moi j'aurias 512 Mo > 1536 Mo...


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Ça dépend de ce qu'ils veulent t'installer. Normalement les centres agréés n'installent pas de la camelote comme barette.

Moi, je fais toujours venir directement par Internet, j'ai toujours les meilleurs prix. Mais je ne connais pas les prix en Euro, alors je ne peux pas t'aider sur ce coup.


----------



## ludhol (21 Août 2007)

et qu'est ce qu'il y a comme bonne marque de barrette ?

J'en sais rien de ce côté, en tout cas, ce ue je sais c'est que je ne l'achèterai pas sur l'apple store, ils vendent ça 300 


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un problème de multiple sur Mac. Je suis curieux d'entendre les autres à ce sujet.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

Je n'installe pas du Apple non plus. Je ne sais pas en France, mais ici, les gens se tournent le plus souvent vers Kingston. J'ai aussi essayé sans problèmes des marques génériques sur les premières générations d'Imac, mais les centres agréés me l'ont déconseillé, car les mauvaises rams causent beaucoup de problèmes.


----------



## rephilos (21 Août 2007)

En allant voir sur Kingston France, je tombe sur ceci à 55 Euros.

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...7GHz+(PC2-4200)&distributor=0&submit1=Valider


----------

